# Ship wheel I found in Montauk NY



## Longislander (Jul 31, 2020)

Hey guys I’m new to this but I’m trying to figure out if this ship wheel is real which I believe it is and how old it is plus what it came off of. Thanks in advance for the help guys I really appreciate any help.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

The keyway suggests it was for turning the shaft and not ornamental.


----------



## Longislander (Jul 31, 2020)

Thank you. Do you know how old it might be and what type of ship it was off of?


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I am sorry old man but no. One might make a guess, from the diameter of the shaft, that the wheel did not move a large ships rudder on its own or by simple gearing. So a small vessel (but rather posh, must have been fine looking in its hay day) or it operated a telemotor or electrical control.

It seems to have different headed nuts which seems strange.


----------



## saltybobuk (Oct 12, 2012)

If you clean up the boss you may find some numbers. Most ships wheel were built by shipyard joiners and stamped with a yard number, the build number, If you have numbers, check out local shipyards build lists and see if it matches any yard number.


----------

